# conversations



## dojibear

Is there a way to add someone to an existing conversation? 

If I do that and send out a new reply, will the new person see all the previous posts in this conversation?


----------



## elroy

dojibear said:


> Is there a way to add someone to an existing conversation?


Yes.  Go to “Invite More.”



dojibear said:


> If I do that and send out a new reply, will the new person see all the previous posts in this conversation?


Yes.  They will have access to the whole conversation as soon as you add them, even if you don’t post a reply.


----------



## dojibear

I can't find "Invite More" anywhere on the page. Is it in the conversation, or somewhere else?


----------



## elroy

It’s on the same page as the conversation.  Do a Ctrl+F (Command+F on a Mac) search for _invite more_.


----------



## dojibear

I tried ctrl-F search, but got an error with the "v".


----------



## elroy

Did you start the conversation?


----------



## dojibear

No. Maybe they started it with the option of not allowing others. That's probably the reason. Thanks.


----------



## elroy

Yes.  To make sure, check a conversation you started and see if you see the “Invite More” option.


----------



## velisarius

It might be also be a good idea to ask those already in the conversation whether they agree to your bringing in another member who is going to be able to read all the previous posts, and of whose presence they may be unaware unless you draw their attention to it.


----------

